# How much protein can I eat/drink at one time?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:How much protein can I eat/drink at one time? Answer:Many “experts” claim that the human body can only digest 30 grams of protein per sitting. I have never found any research to back up this claim. Neither has any one else that I know of: Lyle Mcdonald, the author of “the Ketogenic Diet” wrote, “My [...]

*Read More...*


----------

